
Cop cracks woman's iPad passcode to rescue her after crash - AndrewDucker
http://www.cnet.com/news/cop-cracks-womans-ipad-passcode-to-rescue-her-after-crash/
======
AndrewDucker
Now I'm worried my password is _too_ good...

